# Anyone thought of trying something like Bob Burns?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

For 2010, I'm really tempted to try doing a small show in our garage, in the same spirit as some of the stuff on Bob Burns' documentary. Anyone been tempted to do something like this before?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Umm......pardon my ignorance...but who the hell is Bob Burns?

I think we should post this in the Fun and Games section as a new thread. Who is Bob Burns?

DL: He's that painter guy on the cable station.
RX: George's little bro.
SP: It's the name of the Bob-bing For French Fries event in PA.

How about a yer momma thread...DL is so scarey....even the dog can't look at him.

Wow...I need a break or something. [Eight cokes before lunch might not be helping.] I digress...back to the thread. No...I've never attempted this before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, DarkLore, it's probably Mr Hollywood Halloween:

http://bobburns.mycottage.com/

I believe he falls into the category of "Legend"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure it isn't Mr. Burns from the simpsons? Can someone give us a clue what this guy does? :> You know cliff notes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go - imdb Cliff Notes:

Mini Biography

World renowned archivist and historian of props, costumes, and other screen used paraphernalia from some of the greatest (and not so great) science fiction, fantasy, and horror motion pictures. Among some of the things found in his "basement" museum are, the original Time Machine from the George Pal classic of the same name, the original wolf's head cane from 1941's The Wolfman, the orignial King Kong armature, and a functioning full size head of the Alien Queen from James Cameron's Aliens.

Trivia
Located with the help of a friend the original Time Machine from the George Pal classic in a thrift shop in Orange, California. The Time Machine was in pretty bad shape, but was restored with the help of a young Dennis Murren (now an Academy Award winning SFX pioner at ILM), Dorothy (D.C.) Fontanna (one of the original Star Trek screen writers), and motion picture art and SFX directors Michael Minor (Star Trek: the Motion Picture, Wrath of Kahn) and Tom Scherman.

Staged elaborate theatrical Halloween shows in his front and back yards, based on classic science fiction and horror films. These Halloween shows were more than just "walk-through haunted house-spook shows", as many shows were created and performed by Academy Award winning special effects artists and technicians. Rick Baker, Dennis Muren, Robert and Dennis Skotak, Greg Nicotero of KNB FX, Walter Koenig (of the original Star Trek series cast), and film and TV actor Daniel Roebuck were just some of the amazing talent involved in creating and performing these shows.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I was actually thinking of a "pre SHow" Like the amusment parks do. That could set people up for things along the way and also keep people on line busy.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Seems as though this guy was one of the first home haunters......


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I highly recommend watching the Bob Burns documentary, which was released online this October. It is excellent!!

www.bobburnshollywoodhalloween.com/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These are GREAT videos! Such great stuff to think about and extrapolate off of!
Now all I need is a crew of super nerd friends, and I can have aliens on my rooftop as well.
Thanks for this link!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link, very entertaining. The Jekyl to Hyde technique is so simple yet effective. I've been wanting to do something in my garage for awhile so i may try that. Thanks again.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Watched the Bob Burns online documentary this past season when it came out. Showed it to my husband too. We watched the entire thing together (for me it was my second or third time through). I could keep watching it over and over. I hope they release it on DVD as I'd love to keep a copy of his story and pull it out when I need some inspiration or motivation. Man I would have loved to have been a teenager living in his neighborhood. Don't know whether I would have enjoyed helping with the sets more than going through it. 

As for the original question about ever think about doing this yourself, heck yes! Always had ideas in my mind as a kid going through Disneyland about what I would do to make it more realistic. Only wish I would have gone into theater or some other related field as a career. I was always kind of art focused as a kid. My yard haunts have been pretty lame. I have enjoyed dressing up in costume myself when I wasn't short of time setting up halloween night (only do one night of props). We only recently bought a house, so now I have some space and have been "collecting" various halloween props and love coming on to the forums to learn more about making things. My DH is not at all interested in helping me out and we don't have kids. It does seem that I have a few neighbors who get into Halloween and I've been thinking about talking to them about maybe doing something together for our neighborhood. We have a lot of young kids in our area who ToT so Bob Burn's haunts have a real appeal to me. He, his wife and his group of friends really brought such a wonderful life-long memorable experience to so many people who got to go through his haunts. Too bad he's not doing them any more but I sure can understanding the emotional, financial, and time drain on one as each year gets bigger and better than the last.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Reminds me of the Fright Gallery. They do an awesome job!
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fright+gallery&search_type=&aq=f


----------

